# Pibimbap



## suhyj88 (Apr 23, 2007)

You know Pibimbap; Korean ethnic food?
I really want to introduce such gorgeous food~
To make Pibimbap, Rice and Korean hot pepper paste is used.
It is easy to cook and delicious(caution : can be rather hot! lol)
Try this and have special dinner~

material

Rice public organ, heat radish pickles, beef, sesame oil, beef (material to do beef condiment), soy sauce, sugar, welsh onion (that harden), garlic, sesame oil, Korean hot pepper paste (condiment), Korean hot pepper paste, sugar, garlic, sesame oil, heat radish pickles (liquid part of a dish)


method

1. You put a warm rice as you want to eat in a large bowl.
   (if you put in an addirional ingredients with a suitable quantity, it is more effective)

2. You put in Kimchi, spinach, carrot, lettuce, and laver, etc.
   (If you use various vegetables at your house, it's beter) 

3. You suitably cut it by scissors. 

4. You put in a chili paste of a suitable quantity according to your taste. 

5. according to your taste(half boiled, perfect boiled), you put on a fried egg.

6. You put in sesame oil or perilla oil. 

7. You pleasantly eat it with many people. 



Enjoy your food ^^


----------



## Chopstix (Apr 24, 2007)

This is one of my favorite Korean dishes.  It's great with lots of korean chili paste.  I recently had this at a house-turned-korean-resto owned by a Korean woman who made most of her condiments from scratch.  The flavours were so good I was inspired to buy korean chili paste with the full intention of making my own pibimpap.  Can't say I can use the above recipe though as I don't quite get what's written...


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 24, 2007)

it is so delishoius!


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2007)

We had become friends with the owners of the Korean restaurant in Daytona.  They made this dish especially for us one day (it wasn't on the menu, Oki just said she was making something special for us that day).  On top of being delicious, it was beautiful to look at, a real rainbow of colors, flavors and textures.


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> This is one of my favorite Korean dishes. It's great with lots of korean chili paste. I recently had this at a house-turned-korean-resto owned by a Korean woman who made most of her condiments from scratch. The flavours were so good I was inspired to buy korean chili paste with the full intention of making my own pibimpap. Can't say I can use the above recipe though as I don't quite get what's written...


 

I am lucky enough to have a 64 ounce jar of home made gochujang (korean chile paste) in my fridge!     Does it ever make things taste good!


----------



## suhyj88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> We had become friends with the owners of the Korean restaurant in Daytona. They made this dish especially for us one day (it wasn't on the menu, Oki just said she was making something special for us that day). On top of being delicious, it was beautiful to look at, a real rainbow of colors, flavors and textures.


 
That's it!!!!   ♬


----------

